# 40 in august



## cherish66 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well i may as well join you now, im almost there 
Seriously though im sooooo upset that this age has crept up on me, my clock is running out isnt it.
I have pcos and subfertility. 
I am lucky i have children.
Now i have met the man of my dreams, i love him so much and long to share a baby with him.
It hurts so much. I tried 6 yrs ttc with each of my lovely children. I dont have that time left
its been 2 yrs ttc so far and im on clomid and metformin. 
Am i asking to much to be blessed again.
I feel somwot selfish as there are peeps who are trying so hard for 1 baby.
But i cant help it.
im searching for the gud bits of being 40 there has to be hope eh?

Trace


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi cherish i turned 40 last year i hated it. i have children aswell. i long to have a baby with my dp ,only got together 2 years ago. i had a m/c in nov totally devasted us both. i had iui. two more attempts later still bfn. we are all going away so when we r back 2 more goes of iui money is tight. meanwhile we r trying naturally. love coral. p.s goodluck


----------

